# Looking for a good computer scanner



## lubo4444

Hello, i'm looking to purchase a good computer scanner.  I dont have any experience with this so i really need your help here.  I know how to use it but i dont know which ones are good and which ones are not.  I dont have budget limit.  Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

I got your private message, however, I don't have much feedback if you are wanting a stand alone scanner.  To me, stand alone scanners are outdated and have been for years.  If I had to recommend a stand alone scanner, it would have to be either a Canon or Epson and nothing else.


----------



## lubo4444

Yes, i'm looking for a stand alone scanner.  I hear that the ones that have other functions such as printing are usually causing problems.  I'll take a look at those two brands and see what i can find.  Thank you.

Other opinions are appreciated as well.


----------



## 1337dingo

canoscan 5600F $140 they are pretty good, we use them here http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...=dellSearch&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=9


----------



## tremmor

I have a Microtek scanmaker that always worked well. One suggestions make sure its compatible with your operating system like Windows 7 64 bit. Mine won't work with it.
And no support for it any more.


----------



## jamesd1981

epson perfection v500 photo scanner, i had the v300 a couple of years ago and it was very good, v500 is the new model


----------



## lubo4444

I'll take a look at all of them.  Thanks.  

tremmor - thanks for telling me to check for compatibility for the OS.  I would probably skip that because of thinking that they all support the new Windows 7.


----------



## soflanetworking

Be sure to look at the Fujitsu Scan Snap line, they are super fast (50+ page per minute), and great for desktops.  (its about the size of an american football) Also includes Adobe Acrobat standard typically. 

Sometimes you find them used on ebay for a great prices, I picked up 4 a couple months ago when an insurance agency closed its doors.


----------



## lubo4444

soflanetworking said:


> Be sure to look at the Fujitsu Scan Snap line, they are super fast (50+ page per minute), and great for desktops.  (its about the size of an american football) Also includes Adobe Acrobat standard typically.
> 
> Sometimes you find them used on ebay for a great prices, I picked up 4 a couple months ago when an insurance agency closed its doors.



I really want to get a new one.  Also this is kind of expensive for just home use.  I guess i want something in the range of $100-200 when i did some research.  It's not really worth spending a lot of money for something that will be used only for small things.


----------



## lubo4444

Ok i did some research and talked to few friends and i'm stuck between those two:

Canon CanoScan 5600F or Canon CanoScan 9000F

Which one do you think is better?


----------



## soflanetworking

when dealing with flat-beds go with the fastest & highest resolution you can afford, but if you plan on scanning multi pages on regular basis you really should spend the extra on a muli-page feeder with some speed.  

ou'll thank me later, even if you have to wait a month or two to find a great deal.


----------



## lubo4444

I wont be scanning many pages so i think i should be good with a flat one.  I'll check what kind of offers they have for multi page ones but it's not that big of a deal.  Thanks though.


----------



## lubo4444

Which one do you think is the best of those two and why?  Also any pros and cons if anyone is familiar with them.

Canon CanoScan 5600F or Canon CanoScan 9000F

Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold

lubo4444 said:


> Which one do you think is the best of those two and why? Also any pros and cons if anyone is familiar with them.
> 
> Canon CanoScan 5600F or Canon CanoScan 9000F
> 
> Thanks.


 
Both are good scanners.

Or the Epson Perfection V500 or Epson Perfection V600


----------



## tremmor

I don't think it will make much diff for general use like myself. have to look at the specs and what ya need. Me, i mentioned i used a Microtek scanmaker. Ive printed fine like pictures but much cheaper to goto a store on line and just upload the pictures for a fraction of the price. Mine also does slides and negatives. All are fairly cheap. Just look at features ya like and needs and find the deal where ever ya get it from. 
No, have no problem with a Canon or what ever. I will look because i can not get it to work with windows 7 64 bit. only on the other computer with xp pro.


----------



## lubo4444

StrangleHold said:


> Both are good scanners.
> 
> Or the Epson Perfection V500 or Epson Perfection V600



I'll probably go with the cheaper Canon 5600F.  They do have both same specs so i dont really see any difference.  The Epson Perfection V500 and V600 are good as well but they have almost the same specs as the Canon so it's not really worth to spend $100+ more for either one of them.  

Tremmor - i'm really tired to go to some place to make copies so i decided to buy one.  I do scan few pages per day so i think it should be better to just buy one instead of going to some place to make copies.  Also sometimes either the scanner does not work or the place is closed, which makes me mad when i have something important to scan.


----------



## StrangleHold

In that price range would be the Epson Perfection V330.


----------



## tremmor

I agree with what ya said lubo4444. Thats all i use it for is documentation and contracts. I will not do pictures no more. Your good. Think they all work well mostly.


----------



## lubo4444

StrangleHold said:


> In that price range would be the Epson Perfection V330.



I compared the specs of the Epson Perfection V330 and the Canon 5600F and they seem to be pretty similar.  Which one do you think will perform better? 

Tremmor - i'll be scanning mostly documents.


----------



## StrangleHold

lubo4444 said:


> I compared the specs of the Epson Perfection V330 and the Canon 5600F and they seem to be pretty similar. Which one do you think will perform better?


 
Well I actually only buy Canon and Epson. Think they would perform pretty close to the same. I would just go by what price you can find or the one that suits you personally.


----------



## lubo4444

StrangleHold said:


> Well I actually only buy Canon and Epson. Think they would perform pretty close to the same. I would just go by what price you can find or the one that suits you personally.



Yup i'll probably go by the price.  They are pretty similar in specs so this is not a problem.  Thanks.


----------

